# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  crystal report XI Filtrage sur champ paramtre

## crystaleuse

Bonjour

voil ma problmatique:
dans un rapport crystal, j'ai un champ Groupe qui contient des valeurs :     AGLN1
                                                                                                                CTXN2
                                                                                                                TDMN1
                                                                                                                TDMN2
je veux faire un champ paramtre qui propose  travers le champ Groupe, que les valeurs contenant N1, je veux que l'utilisateur puisse choisir uniquement dans mon exemple entre AGLN1  et TDMN1.
Mais je n'y arrive pas, j'ai fait une formule de selection tout bte avec un "%n1" in mon champ groupe mais ca ne marche pas!

Quelqu'un a -til une ide?
Par avance merci.

----------


## luc_chivas

Ton dans ton paramtres, tu peux prdfinir une liste de valeur.. cela ne fonctionne pas ??

Luc

----------


## crystaleuse

> Ton dans ton paramtres, tu peux prdfinir une liste de valeur.. cela ne fonctionne pas ??
> 
> Luc


Ma liste de valeurs est dynamique

----------


## luc_chivas

> Ma liste de valeurs est dynamique


tu peux crer un champs paramtre dans lequel tu vas mettre une liste de valeur par defaut du genre "N1", "N2", ce sur lequel tu veux faire les filtres.

ensuite tu fais une formule @filtre qui ressemble   

INSTR(TON_PARAMETRE,TON_CHAMP_QUI_SERT_DE_GROUP) > 0

Ensuite dans ta formule de selection d'enregistrement tu rajoutes
AND @filtre = true

Cela devrait fonctionner.

L'avantage de se rfrerer  une formule que ramne vrai/faux dans une selection d'enregistrement, te permet d'utiliser toutes les fonctions de Crystal

Luc

----------

